# Paprika is crashing, fast.



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think she'll survive the day. Really I don't. She had been doing so well, but then this morning I noticed she didn't want to eat.

So she has 2 types of hay right in front of her face, she's drinking large amounts of water, and I don't know why. 

She has grain available with alfalfa pellets but not touching that either. I know they say to pull grain, but frankly I don't think it's going to make a difference.

She seemed to be in pain so I gave her a dose of banamine, a dose of B-Complex this morning and a few hours later a dose of straight thiamine. ACV/water drench. I'm going out to take her temp now, my guess is that it's low. If it is, should I put a sweater on her?

She's not ever really recovered from being bred so young, having a huge kid, and being emaciated. I hate what life has dealt her so far. I really hate it.

I'll be back in a few minutes with a temp, but any other suggestions? She is anemic, but I did worm her twice now with ivomec plus and she got a course of sulmet for cocci. So I don't know if the anemia has anything currently to do with how she's feeling. She got red cell everyday for a week 6cc/100# dose and now is getting it once a week.

Any other ideas? I'm close to putting her down, I don't want her to suffer anymore, but I wanted to give her a chance to be part of my herd.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

So sorry she 's having a rough time. You too. I hope someone has some ideas for you soon. In the meantime, I know they will say to get her temp up if it is low. Good luck. You have worked so hard on these goats.

A sweater sounds like a good idea.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How long ago did she kid?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is her belly noisy? I'd make sure she's toasty warm then drench with acv/molasses mix and something to jump start the rumen..probios, beer, whatever. Oh and calcium! CMPK drench or calcium citrate pills for people. 

I hope she survives, she's such a sweet little thing!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is she standing? If not can you get her to stand and how steady is she?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She can stand, doesn't want to. Steady unless I'm bugging her then she flips down on the ground and looks like she's having a seizure. She's mostly dried off from kidding. She kidded 1-18 I pulled the kid at 6 days old to get her into better health.

Her temp is 103.2

I gave her probios gel just now but I'm afraid to give her much else, she almost dies when I force anything down her throat.

I'm going to leave her alone for the next 15 minutes so she can gather herself then I'll get her back up and listen to her stomach.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Temp is good...checking for good rumen sound is a good idea...girlging, burps and gasses...has she pooped? How anemic is she? 
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.VM7jDGTF-mE

Anemia will pull a goat down quick especially after all she has been through


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm sorry your having a rough time with her. Crssing my fingers she pulls through for you


----------



## RichV (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe it's a hormonal thing but in addition to whatever health problems they might have it seems like our does get depressed after we pull their kids . If I were you I'd spoil her by browsing for her in addition to the other recommendations. I don't know what browse you have but mulberry and elm don't get refused around here.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Drinking tons of water could be a kidney thing, or, do goats get diabetes?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dayna, how is she?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dayna, I give you a lot of credit for taking on all the hard luck cases you have taken on. Whether they have made it or not, you have given them the best chance for making it and a great home where they are safe and fed. :hugs:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's in my milking room with 2 types of hay and freshly cut branches of her favorite trees. She has water and minerals.

So far she's only interested in the water but does get up and walk around every few minutes or so. I've seen her pee and poop, both looked normal.

I don't know what else to do. There are rumen sounds, just not as active as my other goats. I had to listen several times to determine what was normal. lol

She just doesn't want to eat and is "not home" if you know what I mean. I don't know what else to do, she has perked up a bit since the banamine and thiamine. How often can I give the thiamine? Every 6 hours right? Can I do the bcomplex too or should I just stick to one or the other?

On a side note, I was feeling sorry for myself dealing with all these hardluck case goats. So I went and spent some time with Cloud, who was in horrid shape and is now a brilliant, healthy, delightful goat who is due either in a week or 3. She is so beautiful now and amazing and getting on the slightly fat side haha. My hard work paid off.

then there is Mamma Nacho whose hooves had rotted off when I got her. Her hooves are solid and not a whiff of rot to be smelled or seen now and is pregnant with her second kidding since coming to my farm. She's vibrant and sassy and lovely. I could go on, but that's what I went and did for the last hour. I needed to know that my hard work DOES pay off even if I feel like I'm a failure sometimes, I'm really not.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No your not. Your doing a very good thing.

I would stick with the thiamine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It wont hurt to do both B complex and Thiamine...I would keep up with the thiamine..could be she is a bit off...maybe polio setting in...If you have dark beer...get her flat and room temp and drench 6 oz, see if that doesnt jump start her rumen...milk kiefer or yogurt is another choice...

I agree with Karen said...you take them in and give them hope..even if they dont make it...they go out knowing they were loved and cared for..!!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're not a failure, of course its worth it, you're doing fine.

Suggest a ACV is a good general tonic, molasses is high in iron and I find it brings mys goat back from aneamia real well, and seaweed mix I would definitely be wanting to give her as well, general tonic, minerals, and really brings them up sometimes.

I'd also consider vitamin C, orally, just as a pick-me -up.

These are what I give to weak and ill goats. Even if you can only give her a teaspoon at a time, do it every few minutes until you've got a good amount down her.

One thing I have learned with goats ... never give up.

Drinking is a good sign ...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Dayna my thoughts are with you.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Sending prayers to you and yours!!



Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You are doing everything right. You knew she was having trouble and pulled the kid. Which was absolutely the right thing to do. Your are right on top of things with the meds. The reason she is still alive is because you have been right on top of things. I pulling for you and your doe, but don't take this personal, it's not your fault.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dayna, I've been wondering about you all night. How are you doing? 

I agree with all the others. YOU are not a failure! You take in goats that others would have given up on long ago and you manage to rehab them!! You have saved animals that many wouldn't have been able to. Hang in there hon. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dayna think of it as an honor Paprika trusts you enough to leave Ashley in your care instead of taking her with her if she goes, she will be looking down on you and thanking you for taking care of the one that she loves the most, the one she held on to just to give to you.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Your doing a great job Dayna


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any news?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She got a bit worse overnight, drooling and laying there.

I fully expected her to be dead this morning...

But she isn't! She was actually eating some hay standing up.

I have no idea if this means she's got a shot at making it or not, but I figure it's better than she was. I have to work today, butchering chickens. I'm going to leave her in the milking room with hay, some freshly cut branches, etc. Can anyone think of anything else I could leave her since I'm going to be gone from 730 till about 3 today I bet, as I have 140 chickens to do today, it's an extra heavy day (of course on the one day I want to be home).


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Hope she pulls through 


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Dayna I'm so sorry  Without you ,none , absolutely none of the animals you took in would have had a shot in heck making it , so don't you dare feel that way !!!! DONT YOU DARE !

I personally would keep up with the red cell , seems to me she needs it more then once a week. JMO.

I will be praying for Paprika and you :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sure her drooling and laying out would have had me discouraged as well.glad she turned around for you...the fact she is up and eating is very good!! I would keep with the treatment you are doing..it seems to be working...with red cell...its a hard call..you can over dose on iron, this is why its suggested once a day for only a week...then once a week...I would go with your gut on that...see how anemic she is...if she is still very pale...like a 4-5 then yes..daily would be fine but a 3 and up I would not risk it...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Have you tired any baking soda? Just leave a little in a bowl and if she needs she will eat it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can hardly believe she's eating.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I just love her! That's a good sign


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby and you, what an ordeal, keep doing what you are doing.

You have to give yourself credit, you are a very special person to help those who need help. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree ^^ you don't give yourself enough if any credit Dayna , and thats not right ! Keep up the good work lady , I'm sure there will be setbacks , but all in all , what your doing is working.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Dayna,
YOU ROCK!!!! I am so impressed with your compassion and empathy and you inspire me to not give up on the ones most say are hopeless! You are not a failure...you are an inspiration :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well said ^^^ :thumb:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Eating is a very good sign indeed..good job!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How she doing ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's great!! Eating is good ☺


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Might I suggest a dose of CD anti-toxin just in case something is amiss in her rumen?Certainly won't hurt, and may help.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just want to say what a LUCKY girl she is to have you. All of them. I know you love them so much and you don't give up. 

I am so glad to see her eating, that is one of them best sights a "mom" can see. She is beautiful and all because of you.

She is not out of the woods yet but she has a lot better chance with you. Keep up the GREAT work. Keep us all posted. :thumbup:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What they all said, so well! Sending you and her good thoughts!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think animals do better when you have faith in yourself!our doe last year in December went down hill,I had very little faith and was crushed,my mom stayed up with her for 3 days caring for her,not even kidding (no pun intended!)when I say this..she looked like she was going to die.She's very much alive today!Have faith in yourself and her!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Still eating and a little more perky this evening!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Perky is good


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hope and pray she makes a full recovery... She's a cutie;-) You are NOT a failure...., you are doing an AMAZING job with your herd....look at Myra too;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! I hope she makes a full recovery for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay Paprika


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How is she today?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She was standing on the milk stand a bit ago when I went out to check on her. So she's feeling good enough to jump!

I wonder when I should move her back in with the herd? I like giving her access to 24/7 food right now. And she doesn't seem to miss them at all.... Maybe I can just leave her in there for now till someone needs it for a birth?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It wont hurt to give another day or two to be sure she is back on her feet 

good job with her!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whew!!! That's great news Good Job


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Great job - kudos for sticking it out


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Can I just say that as a newbie, this is one of the most inspiring threads I have read so far! And I've read a lot!!!
Way to go Dayna! Makes me proud to be a part of this herd


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would keep her separate for a bit longer , just because they could chase her off the food again and not being totally back to herself yet , she could regress….JMHO.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are some photos from tonight. She's such a great goat, I really hope she fully recovers so she can be with me for a long long time!



















THOSE EARS!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! How cute..;-)


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh she's a sweetheart. Been praying for you both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love those ears!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMGoodness, she is just too cute, those ears indeed! I am so glad to read through this whole post and see she has improved! Thank God! I'll pray for you both tonight ♥ I hope all the sickness gets put behind her now ♥


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She looks better, good job Dayna


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

She's adorable! Love her horns!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she looks very alert...focused...I think you got her through the hard stuff : )


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

What breed is she?
Congratulations she is looking good!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's a mutt. Her Mom is a 130 pound mutt and her Dad is a 175 pound mutt. She's 45 pounds of emaciation. I'm just devastated every time I look at her.

Ashley, her daughter, is only a couple weeks old and already weighs 10 pounds. That's 1/4 of her moms weight!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

She is a beautiful mutt and you will get that weight on her 



Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Have you given her any replenim (sp) ? Im sure she could only benefit from some . She looks great Dayna , like Cathy said , she looks focused and alert , her eyes are clear , definitely not a sign of sickness  Im so happy she is improving for you , you've both been through so much . :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A sick goat can drop weigh very fast...it will take time to get her back up there...go slow and steady : ) one day you will look out and see a fat little girl again..When my Misty got ill last season..then in her weakened state got lice...it was a fight to get a single pound back on her...I took her before pic just to remind myself what she looked like because her recovery was so slow..I am amazed when I look back how bad she looked...It makes me want to cry to know she was so bad off...It did take time to get her back where she is now...at a healthy weight..slow and steady is key...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

She is beautiful!! I'm so happy she is doing better for you! Great work on her, you are a lifesaver to your herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful, she looks really good and is a pretty girl. Good work. :thumb:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Have you given her any replenim (sp) ? Im sure she could only benefit from some . She looks great Dayna , like Cathy said , she looks focused and alert , her eyes are clear , definitely not a sign of sickness  Im so happy she is improving for you , you've both been through so much . :hug:


Yes! I gave her that a few days in a row. 

Also, she does't want to eat the alfalfa pellets. She wants grain and hay. She'll eat the cubes a bit, I'm thinking of putting out cubes for the herd 24/7 like some people do hay?

I cannot afford to free feed hay. I just can't. It's over $40 a bale now. A 50# bag of cubes though is only $18 and heavier so I think less would be dropped on the ground? I do feed hay twice a day to the herd, a flake each time. Plus they get their mid day tied up feeding of alfalfa pellets, grain, calf manna, BOSS, and usually some cubes to keep them busy while I do other chores.

I was counting on the alfalfa pellets to help put the weight on Paprika, but if she won't eat them.... and only wants hay... How can I put her back in with the herd? I don't think I can. I don't know what to do.

Suggestions? And if I build up the grain slowly, now much can I get her up to at a feeding if I feed once a day/twice a day/etc. She's 45 pounds now but I think, with her frame, should be a minimum of 75 pounds in super lean condition, 80+ pounds with some chub on her. My goats that are 80 pounds and pregnant get 3 cups of grain a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can add olive oil to help her weight..just top dress her feed...Calf manna is good for weight gain as well...and if you only use it for one..should be too bad price wise..Beet pulp is another addition...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

After birth all mine decided pellets were gross and wouldn't touch them;( 
I started to soak them and they started eating them again, I mix with beet pulp pellets...They get alfalfa hay now though... You might try soaking them. Is she still in milk? I'm assuming not, but my dry girls get a cup of grain morning and night.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's almost dried up. I milk her just a little everyday for two reasons. 1. I wanted to train her well so that next time she knows what milking is all about and 2. I didn't want to add possible mastitis to her series of issues. I milked her out all the way the first 2 days, then I went to once a day milking for a couple days fully milking her out, then a few days later I started milking her out half way, then the last couple days I only milk her out a third of the way (leaving milk in her udder) and I figure I'll just keep going down down down till she dries up?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..her body will absorb that left over milk...: )


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What would happen if I just stopped milking today? Would she get mastitis? I'm terrified of her getting anything else wrong. It would surely kill her. Yesterday I took about 1/3 of a cup. lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Once mine give a cup or less I stop cold turkey...just keep watch and be sure it doesnt become tight..if it does, milk to relieve the pressure...she will be fine : )


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I do the same as happy bleats. I've never had a doe with mastitis and I've had girls in milk every year for 7 years running


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, I just milked her a little bit. I'll stop now and just keep a close eye on her. She was licking my head when I milked her tonight. She's a really weird goat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Okay, I just milked her a little bit. I'll stop now and just keep a close eye on her. She was licking my head when I milked her tonight. She's a really weird goat.


My oberhasli does that..;-)


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

mine want to eat my hair


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've had it. Today is the day to redose her ivomec plus.

I was just looking at her and she has bottle jaw! She didn't have bottle jaw before.

WHAT THE HECK do I do now? Still redose her right? Injection right?

I just treated one of my sheep yesterday for bottle jaw. I'm getting so frustrated. I mean seriously frustrated.

I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. I feel like I'm throwing all my money away! I keep treating and treating and treating... they keep getting sick.

So Paprika. More B complex, obviously I gave her another dose of redcell today (do I start another week long treatment?). What else?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes start the red cell again, and an acv drench 50/50 with water. Are her eyelids still pale? Also are you sure it's bottle jaw and not a goiter from iodine deficiency?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Def bottle jaw. Jiggly fluid filled under jaw.

Okay, I gave her the red cell, the ivomec plus and a dose of b complex. I'll get the acv ready now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep with the wormer on track..I know its frustrating!!!!....I was having bottle jaw with no anemia...completly threw me off track...follow wormer with probiotics 3-4 hours....Goat hiker suggested after doing ivomec plus 3 times do the last dose in 30 days with Quest to do a clean up job, what ever the Ivomec plus missed..the Quest got...battle won..

Dont get discouraged....:hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Augh, what a hard year.

You are a great goat owner. One thing to consider, is due to your big heart you have taken on some goats that were given less than excellent care. Each time you bring home a new goat, especially one a little under the weather, they introduce parasites that may or may not be resistant in some way. Until your herd grows used to things, this can cause some issues.

Also, I'm not sure if you have a copper bolusing schedule, but that can help.

Really you do such a good job. There are good years and bad years.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, on a good note my husband was touched by my tears and is currently working on the fencing situation as we speak. He set off into the jungle with a drill, a machete, and some water. I have three full acres of unfenced land, and 2 acres that currently have bad fences that the goats escape so I'm keeping my goats on about an acre of land and feeding them hay, grain, and stuff I cut for them.

If I could rotate pastures, I really think that would cut down on the worm load considerably.

And I'm not taking any more goats. No matter how hard off they seem. Not till everyone is healthy. This breaks my heart.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna , her immune system is compromised to begin with , its going to be hard for her to build resistance until she is healthy . Im so sorry your going through this babe , i really am  I think what you need is complete separation for new ones that come onto your property. I know its not easy with the lava rock and all  You do your best and go above and beyond to take care of your babies , don't feel discouraged ((hugs))
And don't change what you do and what you are , you will figure it out.
But i do agree , right now you need to bring health back into your herd.
With compromised immune systems , its very hard for them to avoid catching anything and everything. Hang in there honey ((hugs))


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Paprika was extra chipper today. I feel like maybe shes turned a corner. Everytime I walked past her she was feets up standing looking at me. Wanting to know if I was bringing her anything.  Makes me feel like it's worth it.

And if the hay is in a bag, she seems to like it more. haha


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I just now saw this thread and am amazed at all the hard work you do to save these babies. You are such a wonderful person. I can tell you are a animal lover like me. God puts these creatures here for us to enjoy and take care of. But unfortunately not alot of people do that. Keep up the good work! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe.. She's cute... She has a sweet face, with a hint of mischievous...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cracked up when i read the part about the hay in the bag being more appetizing , lol..thats too funny , but heck , whatever works :thumb:

The way she looks at you is so precious , she is so cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww sweet baby girl. 

If she prefers bag feeding, LOL, then let her. :laugh:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I put her back with the herd today. She was feeling bossy so I think thats a good sign.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She must be happy to be with her buds  I still would give her private time to eat though  Gotta make sure she's getting those calories


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Everyone gets tied up to eat.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so glad she pulled through for you. She is a tiny little thing but I love her horns! I've got three with horns and they don't have those cool raised rings like she does. They make her look a little wild (like an antelope) but in a good way.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's good cause I bet she wouldn't want to share her hay bag  lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah thats HER parrot pellet hay bag. Probably makes the hay smell fruity. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds good.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Also I took out Momma Nacho and Nachosita to the birthing area. Nacho is due starting today till the 18th. (I never know if I'm supposed to use mini goat dates or standard goat due dates on the mixed) so I put Sita in there with her to keep her company (sita is the only goat that can keep her company without getting killed haha).

So that gives Paprika a bit more time to reestablish herself in the herd. I saw her picking on Luna and Eva, so that's a good sign I think.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like Paprika isn't leaving anytime soon! She's a tough one for sure, and is recovering thanks to your hard work and dedication  .

So do you think you'll ever breed her again, or will she be a pet only?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I will give her another shot at breeding, when she's fully grown and a healthy weight.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

This makes me so happy !! wonderful help and you bringing her back.


----------

